# D Spring Install and Question



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Installed a D spring and new steel guide rod today...Wow, what a difference! Went and spent about 3 hours down at the range today trying it out and absolutely love it. One question though...Although it made the DA is alot easier, When shooting using double action it still feels..."blocky" It's like there's a "catch" when pulling the trigger. Is there anyway to smooth out the feel up a little?


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

My Personal 92FS has been to see Ernest Langdon @ LTT & it's DA pull is sweet & smooth, Not blocky like it was before I sent it to Him..
I have the D spring in it for self defence purposes, I have a lighter Competition Spring that He sent me as well but I've never installed, Didn't see a need as mine is so smooth..
The D hammer spring does make a big difference in DA & SA pull BTW..
I wish I could tell you what LTT did to mine to make it smooth, But It's hard to tell, He did fit all the parts & polished key areas within the trigger mechanism, Trigger pivot, Trigger bar, Hammer, Sear etc, I opted to go with my factory trigger without trigger stop because I planned on using it in Stock Pistol Class at the range..I now wish I had the speed bump trigger with less overtravel..
It could be that the hammer stirrip is rubbing inside the spring, Did you oil the spring? You can also smooth out any burs on the stirrip with a piece of 600 grit silica carbide sandpaper..
Good Luck!!
B92








*http://www.langdontactical.com/beretta.shtml*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Installed a D spring and new steel guide rod today...Wow, what a difference! Went and spent about 3 hours down at the range today trying it out and absolutely love it. One question though...Although it made the DA is alot easier, When shooting using double action it still feels..."blocky" It's like there's a "catch" when pulling the trigger. Is there anyway to smooth out the feel up a little?


How old is your Beretta? Over time, the surfaces polish thru use, and the pull gets smoother - One solution would be to get a hard chromed sear - AgeRanger on BerettaForum was selling them a while back, but I think he is out - U may wanna go there and PM him - Someoen there claimed it smoothed out things and made the pull seem even a little lighter.

Also, someone there is advocating forcing the hammer down and you pull the trigger in order to forcefully polish the surfaces - they said to do that 10 times - If ya wanna try it, dig around on the other Beretta website for older messages. It was talked about in the last 2 weeks. I personally wouldn't do that to one of my guns, though. If ya do it too much, you can ruin the parts and you'd have to get a new hammer and sear.


----------



## Krupski (Feb 2, 2006)

js said:


> Installed a D spring and new steel guide rod today...Wow, what a difference!


Hi all... this is my first post!

Anyway, what I wanted to mention is that I did a "D" spring mod to my M9, but I used the stock spring.

No, I didn't cut the spring.

I noticed that a stock spring has 30 coils and a "D" spring has 27. Therefore, a "D" spring is 90% as long as stock.

So, I measured my stock spring length, then calculated how long 10% of it was.

Finally, I stuck the hammer spring base (or lanyard loop - whatever they call it) into a lathe and DEEPENED the spring hole by 0.260 inches.

Taa-daa! "D" spring performance - for free!

Roger


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Krupski! :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

> How old is your Beretta? Over time, the surfaces polish thru use, and the pull gets smoother - One solution would be to get a hard chromed sear


It's only about 9 months old...

I'm hoping that it will break itself in a bit, I'll give it a little longer then I'll start looking into making it better/smoother.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I had one for almost 8 years, but the D Spring still made a huge difference.

The hard chrome sear might be a cool way to go, but I have no personal experience with it.

Only so much can be done to that 1st DA shot, though. It's just the nature of the design.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Where do you get a D spring from? I have looked on the Beretta website, but they do not show different springs. How much does a trigger job usually cost? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> Where do you get a D spring from? I have looked on the Beretta website, but they do not show different springs. How much does a trigger job usually cost? Any help would be appreciated.


I ordered mine from David Olhasso. I've ordered 2 guide rods and 2 D springs from him. Here's his web address:

http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/parts.htm

He also does trigger work, as well as other stuff, he has a price list on his site.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome site. Thanks alot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, it seems a lot of people order from him, since LTT got out of the business. It left a hole for someone to jump into and replace.


----------

